# shipping to dubai



## sms310wwjd (Jul 14, 2011)

I am a christian and have a lot of christian books/Bibles/ apologetic books towards islam. is it ok to ship these books in my container to dubai?


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

sms310wwjd said:


> I am a christian and have a lot of christian books/Bibles/ apologetic books towards islam. is it ok to ship these books in my container to dubai?


I recently received the rules and regulations from my shipping company to Dubai and includes the following statements:

- All shipments are subject to extensive physical inspection.
- All political and religious literature needs prior approval from the Ministry.
- Political and religious material which might be deemed offensive to the UAE government or the Islam faith is prohibited.

You may be risking them being thrown out if you bring them so I would suggest leaving them home.


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

sms310wwjd said:


> I am a christian and have a lot of christian books/Bibles/ apologetic books towards islam. is it ok to ship these books in my container to dubai?


I can tell you this much- customs WILL go through your things! We finally received our air shipment 1 week after it arrived. They had all that time to search our things. They found a small safe that we keep papers in. They informed us that they needed the key so they could go through it. (!). They released our shipment. Bottom line, if it is something that you care about that is offensive to this area, put in storage. Talk to your shipping consultant, if you have one. Good luck!


----------

